# PS3 - Online gaming - Friend request



## James Flexton (1 Jan 2008)

Hi All. Due to getting a PS3 for christmas i have not been on here much in the past week. If any of you have a PS3 and want to kick my butt online my username is "jimflex" send me a friend request and i'll add you. do tell me who you are though unless it's the same as your forum name.

Of the games i have so far the following are compatible online.

-Motorstorm
-Resistance: Fall of Man
-Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare

see you there.... and happy new year!


----------



## James Flexton (8 Jan 2008)

come on people there must be some of you on there..... i need friends to play with lol


----------



## Garuf (8 Jan 2008)

All the cool kids are playing Atari 
posted your plants today, sorry for the delay, I felt bad posting algae.


----------



## sks (30 Jan 2008)

jimbooo said:
			
		

> come on people there must be some of you on there..... i need friends to play with lol



I am thinking of getting a PS3, but unfortunately I will be using it to mess around with, some programming, some prodding, and not playing games, sorry.

How's your tank, we are quite eager for the photos. I've had BGA myself, did a blackout and upped the nitrate levels and it never came back. Disgusting algae but easy to treat with a blackout.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (30 Jan 2008)

Heya Jimbooo, my fiance has a PS3 with motorstorm and resistance:fall of man... his name is Radstar online.

You should get Guitar Hero III... That looks like fun, I can't do it though!


----------



## Superman (31 Jan 2008)

Hey,

I've just got COD4 but don't really have much chance to play it recently. Should do on Sunday but I'm not very good.

Also have Motorstorm plus a few others.

My online name is "HalifaxRover"


----------



## James Flexton (17 Mar 2008)

Oh dear sorry people i have been offline for a while and missed the replies i'll add both next time i'm on...see you there!!!


----------



## Luketendo (17 Mar 2008)

Sorry to hijack but I thought making another gaming thread would be a bit silly.

I have a Xbox 360 and if anyone wants to play: 'fishLuke'.

I have:

COD4 (My main game.)
Halo (Used to like it loads, COD4 kind of won me other.)
Fifa 08
Forza 2
Gears


----------



## TDI-line (17 Mar 2008)

Just got my PS3, once i've paired it to the net, i'll drop you a line Jimbooo.


----------



## James Flexton (18 Mar 2008)

no worries TDI and Luke feel free to add stuff here


----------



## Luketendo (18 Mar 2008)

jimbooo said:
			
		

> no worries TDI and Luke feel free to add stuff here



You have a 360 too?


----------



## TDI-line (18 Mar 2008)

I did have, just got the ring of death again! So bought the PS3 which is soo good.


----------



## James Flexton (18 Mar 2008)

sorry mate just the PS3 for me. i cant deal with paying for all the add ons i prefer the fact everything is included from the start wiPST and online doesn't cost anything! TBH i've never played on the 360 so cant comment on gameplay i assume it's just as awesome though.


----------



## Luketendo (18 Mar 2008)

jimbooo said:
			
		

> sorry mate just the PS3 for me. i cant deal with paying for all the add ons i prefer the fact everything is included from the start wiPST and online doesn't cost anything! TBH i've never played on the 360 so cant comment on gameplay i assume it's just as awesome though.



Never played a PS3, Xbox Live is very good though, you get a lot out of it, which I don't know if you get with the PS3.

I also have a Wii, but sadly I'm quite bored with it because of lack of online goodness. However Mario Kart Wii is out soon...


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Mar 2008)

Thinking about getting a PS3 mainly because of Grand Turismo 5, that looks impressive! Reason I purchased a PS2 originally! And also because of the Blu-Ray player since that has own the High Definition war of the formats.

Got a Wii for Xmas, its fun but the games are somewhar limited, although Guitar Heroes III is very good, also play that online.

Good thing I got my Wii chipped and now leech the games before I buy them to make sure I am not buying crap like I did before lol


----------



## James Flexton (24 Mar 2008)

just sent friend requests.....


----------



## Fred Dulley (29 Aug 2008)

Ordered my 80GB PS3, GTA IV and HD cable from Amazon for a total of Â£310. They said it was being despatched on Monday, yet they are packing it now.
Eeeeeee, can't wait. So, I will be able to join a few of you soon.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Aug 2008)

cod 4 rules! halflife reigns.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Aug 2008)

BTW pc's are better. at least my machine is


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> BTW pc's are better. at least my machine is


Yep agreed, I still prefer a PC to play games, I do have the Wii though gathering dust!


----------



## JamesM (29 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> cod 4 rules! halflife reigns.


BF2 ftw!


----------



## JamesM (29 Aug 2008)

Is this you Mark?

http://bf2s.com/player/43733987/


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Is this you Mark?



 i reckon so, aint played bf2 in an age though. cod 4 took over that IMO. you play james?


----------



## JamesM (29 Aug 2008)

I used to mate... I'm thinking of firing it up again too, not played in a year or so though :?


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Aug 2008)

once i get going you cant get me off it. it's the same with anything i do. ALL or nothing. when i say all i mean 110% to the point of obsesive   

it does my wife's head in, not just gaming. as you can tell from my "376 reply journal"


----------



## JamesM (29 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> once i get going you cant get me off it. it's the same with anything i do. ALL or nothing. when i say all i mean 110% to the point of obsesive
> 
> it does my wife's head in, not just gaming. as you can tell from my "376 reply journal"


Same here bud, same here 

Have you had the "build a shed and stock it with as many tools as possible" stage yet? I've spent thousands on tools I'll never use again  I love my shed though


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> I love my shed though



oh mate im green with envy, i'd love a "proper shed" i can just about fit the lawnmower in my current rabbit hutch. thing is i rent so im tied. my mate has the most amazing shed...made of breezblocks!

cor blimey im starting to sound old   



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> "build a shed and stock it with as many tools as possible"



not yet.

how about "buy as many electrical sound and vision goods, and keep all the boxes and wraping in the airing cupboard for 4 years syndrome?" thats a good one. ive got 3 types of dvd on my tv unit.

HD DVD, normal DVD and recordable DVD. i got more DVD's than currys


----------



## JamesM (29 Aug 2008)

I keep boxes for everything in the attic  

I rent too... and I'm taking the shed with me. I'll put wheels on it if I have too 

'She' (my shed) was used to build pc mods, but then along came people like Boddaker and G69T - I dare you to read that last thread


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Aug 2008)

erhhh,    the mans an alien. he has to be. that is the most amazing man made thing ive ever seen. clever guy. and theres me overclocking my machine and thinking im some kind of tech god!


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> G69T - I dare you to read that last thread


       I just spent the last 2 and half hours reading this thread!!! WOWOW WTF!!!






              

That is one serious mod man!!! never seen anything like it!! the work this guy as put into it!!! damn!!


----------



## JamesM (30 Aug 2008)

Have a look at Dutchcedars work too... Badass-umption III iirc. All hand crafted aluminium with a hot rod finish


----------



## Ark (31 Aug 2008)

i have ps3 and xbox 360 
playstaion network username - killa_nabzilla
xbox live - Nabzilla360

i play COD4 and Fifa 08 (both mostly on xbox hardly on ps3
but ill definatley get gears of war 2 so i may sell ps3


----------

